# Urban Decay Swatches



## CellyCell (Jun 17, 2008)

For those interested in it.



*IF YOU HAVE URBAN DECAY SWATCHES - POST HERE ONLY!*

I'll post first. Here is my Urban Decay Skull Shadow Box Palette.

*




*

Sephora: Urban Decay Skull Shadow Box: Eyeshadow Sets

*Shades include from L-R: Cherry, Midnight Cowboy Rides Again, Grifter, Vert, Oil Slick, Shattered, Blunt, Chopper, and Twice Baked.*

With Flash






With Flash in Natural Light






No Flash in Natural Light






----------

Mini review. I love this palette, extremely. Never really tried UD eyeshadows but the metallic/glitter look it gives was just too pretty to pass up.

"Midnight Cowbooy Rides again" (btw, horrible name.) is really glitery and I would say a perfect Summer shade to wear alone. They're all well pigmented but somewhat sheer - so it isn't as heavy as MAC or NYX shadows would be.



Reference: I have NC44/45 Skintone and the colors were only swiped once.

----------

Who's next?


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 18, 2008)

I wonder if I should bother, everybody prolly has the deluxe palette...


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 18, 2008)

You should bother





Swatches look different of different skin tone colors! So the more, the better.

Or if you have any other UD products as well.


----------



## glamadelic (Jun 18, 2008)

I wanna see more! I don't have any, but I'll contribute if I can ever find a palette that hasn't been touched at TJ Maxx.


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 18, 2008)

LOL, Megan! That's true. I go into TJMAXX and everything is opened and touched.


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOL, Megan! That's true. I go into TJMAXX and everything is opened and touched. thanks for the post celly, i went to tj maxx and i couldnt find anything. all the good stuff had been ruined as well


----------



## Killah Kitty (Jun 20, 2008)

I will contribute soon I have that skull palette and the lip palette. I hope someone posts the Deluxe shadows, those are really pretty.

Just have to charge my camera!


----------



## WhitneyF (Jun 20, 2008)

I followed Celly's format with the Flash and Natural Light stuff. Hope this helps anybody looking at purchasing these shadows!





Urban Decay Ammo Eye Palette






With Flash






Natural Light with Flash






Natural Light with No Flash






http://sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P194718&amp;categoryId=C10461

Urban Decay Deluxe Shadow Box






With Flash






Natural Light with Flash






Natural Light with No Flash








Random Shadows

With Flash






Natural Light with Flash






Natural Light with No Flash






.................................................. .................................................. ..........

(I believe I swiped all the shadows about three times.)


----------



## internetchick (Jun 20, 2008)

Whitney I am so glad you posted those!! Sephora has Ammo Eye Palette sold with UDPP for a good deal, and I have been wanting both. After my no buy it's mine!


----------



## WhitneyF (Jun 20, 2008)

No prob! I really like the Ammo Palette. It's very practical but fun at the same time.


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 20, 2008)

Thank you, Whitney!

I might look out for the single shadows... even though the prices are crazy expensive!


----------



## WhitneyF (Jun 20, 2008)

Welcome!

I know what you mean about the prices. That's why I usually try and wait for palettes and cross my fingers they have different colors I don't already have.


----------



## bCreative (Jun 22, 2008)

cute colors but might be a little too light for me


----------



## magneticheart (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm thinking of getting a UD pallette (I've only got the single e/s pots) and I really like both the Skull pallette and the Ammo pallette! Very pretty colours





Here are some single one's I've got:

No Flash






Flash:






L-R: Midnight Cowboy Rides Again, Baked, Graffiti, Peace.

(Each colour was brushed on about 4 times (I think) with a flat brush)

As you can see Midnight Cowboy Rides Again (I agree with Celly, the name sucks) barely shows on my skin but the other 3 are really nice! I got all my single UD shadows as gifts 'cos they're more expensive than what I'd normally pay but I'm thinking about getting a pallette.

Oh, btw is it okay to post swatches of UD glitter eyeliners and the other coloured pencil liners?


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm trying to decide which of the two palettes to buy. I wish our TJ Maxx had makeup



.


----------



## Nireyna (Jul 7, 2008)

xtiffanyx - buy 2 ))) cause i`m gonna get both of them ))


----------



## LookLovely429 (Jul 21, 2008)

I wish I would have seen this post before I bought the Ammo pallette. I went to ULTA and bought it. Which much thought I have decided to take it back not only did I see fingerprints in the shadows and the colors mixed (I never pick the first item from the shelf I go for the middle or close to the back), anyway, but when I got home and look at some of the shadows that I have they look very similar. Now looking at the swatches they are similar.


----------



## McRubel (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks for posting the swatches. Now I'm wanting that skull palette!!!


----------



## tashi771 (Jul 21, 2008)

I have one of the pallettes. They come with a very small bottle of UDPP. I got it as a Buy it now off ebay for like $36 and love it! Especially Fishnet and Ransom


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 22, 2008)

Yeah, Katie - any UD product swatches in this thread.

Thanks for sharing your swatches. Peace looks very nice...


----------



## mg0214 (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm still wanting that Deluxe Box! and I can't believe I didn't know TJMaxx sold makeup!


----------



## PaleBeauty66 (Jul 23, 2008)

I wanted to post my swatches but then I looked at everyones and I was like "mine look like crap!" lol! will re do and post if anyone wants I have the ammo pallet


----------



## Kailey (Jul 23, 2008)

I have the Ammo pallette.. But I really want the Deluxe... Now that I've seen the swatches, I'm gonna go to Sephora and pick it up. Thanks guys! Btw, I went to my local TJ Maxx last night, and they didn't have ANYTHING! I was so disappointed..


----------



## tashi771 (Jul 23, 2008)

TJ MAXX? What section is the makeup in? Is UD the only MU good brand that you've seen sold there?


----------



## Kailey (Jul 23, 2008)

In mine, it's right by the Accessories.. But, like I said, they didn't have anything. I think I saw one lipstick, but it was already opened--you'll have to watch for that. Whatever they get is basically hand-me-downs from bigger stores that have already been looked thru. I hope you have better luck than me!


----------



## Fataliya (Jul 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *citre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I wanna see more! I don't have any, but I'll contribute if I can ever find a palette that hasn't been touched at TJ Maxx. Wait, wait wait.....TJ Maxx sells UD?!?
Good LORD I have a lot to learn!!


----------



## missxstephaniex (Jul 31, 2008)

my tjmaxx is where i got all of my toofaced pallettes.

I went to the one in gurnee this past weekend...and i found SO many urban decay pallettes..i was ready to snatch about 10 of them up...opened every single one up...some as***** has stuck their finger in every single part of every single one!

now why in the hell would you do that?!


----------



## AppleDiva (Aug 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif For those interested in it.

*IF YOU HAVE URBAN DECAY SWATCHES - POST HERE ONLY!*

I'll post first. Here is my Urban Decay Skull Shadow Box Palette.

*http://a1377.g.akamai.net/7/1377/827...22505_hero.jpg*

Sephora: Urban Decay Skull Shadow Box: Eyeshadow Sets

*Shades include from L-R: Cherry, Midnight Cowboy Rides Again, Grifter, Vert, Oil Slick, Shattered, Blunt, Chopper, and Twice Baked.*

With Flash

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...MakeUP/154.jpg

With Flash in Natural Light

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...MakeUP/156.jpg

No Flash in Natural Light

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...MakeUP/157.jpg

----------

Mini review. I love this palette, extremely. Never really tried UD eyeshadows but the metallic/glitter look it gives was just too pretty to pass up.

"Midnight Cowbooy Rides again" (btw, horrible name.) is really glitery and I would say a perfect Summer shade to wear alone. They're all well pigmented but somewhat sheer - so it isn't as heavy as MAC or NYX shadows would be.



Reference: I have NC44/45 Skintone and the colors were only swiped once.

----------

Who's next?

Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I wonder if I should bother, everybody prolly has the deluxe palette... I do hope you post soon. Still debating if I should get the Deluxe or Ammo.


----------



## akathegnat (Aug 29, 2008)

Does anyone have the Wallpaper Shadow Box? I'm intrested in that one? It has great colors too.


----------



## GillT (Aug 29, 2008)

I have the Ammo Palette but I never use it. I find it too glittery. Maybe I should give it another try.


----------



## Sunshine80 (Sep 3, 2008)

The Amno Palette is gorgeous! I will post swatches of two single shadows I have


----------



## shyiskrazy2 (Sep 3, 2008)

I have some for sale at $10 a piece. Can I say that here?


----------

